

Show HN: Scrambl - Golf Without the Hassle - mdoerneman

No more hassle emailing, calling and texting friends to figure out where and when to golf. Just get the ball rolling with a few simple clicks and we take care of the rest.<p>URL: http://www.scrambl.com<p>I'd love to hear your feedback!<p>-Michael
======
JCB_K
My initial thought is...why just golf? Surely people don't just have problems
planning stuff only when it comes to golf. There are more solutions to this
problem online sure, (doodle.com, agreeadate.com) but I don't see the merits
of focussing on golf.

~~~
mdoerneman
We wanted to be different from those other sites and focus on a niche, which
is golfers. Also, we have some cool features planned that are directly related
to golf.

------
JCB_K
Oh and something is wrong here:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2819425/Picture%206.png>

~~~
mdoerneman
Thank you. Can I ask what browser you are using?

~~~
JCB_K
Safari on OSX. (1024x768, maybe that's it?)

~~~
mdoerneman
The issue is with Safari. I will get this fixed. Thanks!

~~~
parkerboundy
I had the same problem in Chrome (osx, 1440x900)

~~~
mdoerneman
This should be fixed now.

------
bakhlawa
Really like the page design, simple, uncluttered (at least the homepage). Are
you using a template (link?) or did you write the css from scratch?

~~~
mdoerneman
Thank you. I wrote it from scratch.

